# Another new Gaggia Classic owner



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi one and all,

Got my new Classic plumbed in last night and followed the initial instructions to get it up and running. Very happy with it ! Very well built piece if kit it seems









I'm using ground Lavazza coffee for now as I don't have a grinder as yet (roll on Christmas). Espresso seemed pretty good though.

So after my first couple of coffees, I have a couple of queries.

1. Instructions suggest that you turn the portafilter until it "locks" into place. Not with mine. I just find the further you turn it the harder it gets. It does not lock into place as such. If I push it any harder I think it would risk damaging something. Does yours lock into place?

2. Portafilters. Where is the recommended place for replacement baskets. I read elsewhere that the supplied baskets in the current model arent up to much.

3. Once the coffee is poured and I switch the water button off, I lose a bit of water from the pipe on the left (forget its name







). I think I read recently that this is common. Is it a problem as such?

Many thanks in advance. And thanks for all the help so far in choosing the Classic !


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

"locking" the portafilter into place is just the term used for attaching the handle to the machine. It doesn't click or lock as such. Just turn it until it offers resistance, that should be enough to keep it in place.

You can buy replacement baskets from sites like Happy Donkey, Espresso Services, Espresso Parts UK, and Coffee Hit.

The pipe on the left is the decompression pipe, and serves to get rid of any excess water from the group head. So you're not losing water, it's just stuff in the lines that didn't get used being exhausted through the solenoid. This keeps your puck nice and dry and stops the portafilter dripping long after you've pulled your shot.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Michael. Just the job









Cheers pal.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Michael, i've just been on Happydonkey looking at the massive range of filter baskets ! Are they all pretty much the same? Is there a specific brand on the list I should go for?

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/filter-baskets.html

Thanks again.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Does your machine have a pressurised basket or a standard double? You can tell by lifting the basket out and see if there is a little rubber bung underneath. Pressurised baskets also have barely any holes in the bottom, often just one.

If you just have the regular style basket then I wouldn't say it's 100% necessary to change right now. Report back, or post a picture if you're unsure.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Michael, the machine came with two baskets, a double and a single. There is a little plastic thing underneath the basket which is apparently important to use (Gaggia instructions). I'm fairly sure the baskets have lots of tiny holes.

Still none the wiser but will check instructions later.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hold the baskets up to the light, it may look like they have lots of little holes but I'll bet that you only see light coming through one?


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Will let you know when I get home MWJB, cheers


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Until you get a proper grinder you may want to keep with the pressurised baskets as with normal ones they will gush through with old pre-ground coffee. Then when you are grinding fresh coffee the natural oils will provide the resistance to enable a slow delicious pour.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Day 2. Second cappucino attempt.

I did a better job with steaming the milk, but think I used far too much coffee as it tasted slightly bitter (Lavazza ground coffee).

Ideally I would use a nice jug for steaming the milk, but I think im going to struggle finding something to fit under the steam wand ! What do you guys use? Is there a way of getting something reasonably sized under there without having the machine on the edge of a unit?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/espresso_accessories.html#ShotPot

The 0.3ltr jug on that Page is the ideal size and will work even better if you swap over to the Rancilio Silvia steam wand (available from same company).

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Day 2. Second cappucino attempt.
> 
> I did a better job with steaming the milk, but think I used far too much coffee as it tasted slightly bitter (Lavazza ground coffee).


Bitterness could just as easily be due to too little coffee, or too much water. Baskets can usually hold well over their nominal rated weight, it's a good idea to weigh the amount of grinds that go in the basket, stick to that weight & experiment with what weight of shot gives you the best flavour. Preground isn't likely to give you masses of crema (though if using preground, I'd stick to Lavazza), so you might try guaging by eye with a graduated jug/shot glass (weight of shot is more accurate & recommended)? Start at around 30g out from 15g dose of grounds.

Bitterness is often due to "overextraction" which can be too much water passed through the grinds (after the coffee has given up the good stuff, you just get bitter, thin, brown water), too small a dose for a given shot weight will have the same effect, too high a shot temperature won't help either. The other end of the scale is "underextraction" where you only get the tart, sour & sharply bitter flavours, this can be due to the shot not running long enough, or too high a dose in the basket, too cool a shot (machine not warmed up).

Of course, a shot can be perfectly extracted (in a technical sense), but too strong/intense for your palate...so before you go chucking anything down the sink, dilute a little with hot water & see how it tastes.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the very useful replies once again chaps


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Just as an update I checked the baskets last night and they do only have one hole, so they must be pressurised I guess.

Just need to decide which baskets to go for then...


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

i bought the happy donkey naked portafilter for my gaggia and while i haven't worked up the bottle to try it (wanted to get a bit more practiced pulling half decent shots before i spray the coffee all over the kitchen) the double basket you get with that is working fine in the standard portafilter in the time being.

if you plan on getting a naked pf then this might save you some money by not buying twice (until you decide you need a vst of course







)


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Hatbeard, could you please post up a link to the naked portafilter you bought? I'm very new to all this so need to look at my options. Thanks !


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Hatbeard said:


> i bought the happy donkey naked portafilter for my gaggia and while i haven't worked up the bottle to try it (wanted to get a bit more practiced pulling half decent shots before i spray the coffee all over the kitchen) the double basket you get with that is working fine in the standard portafilter in the time being.
> 
> if you plan on getting a naked pf then this might save you some money by not buying twice (until you decide you need a vst of course
> 
> ...


To be honest, it's not that black an art. I thought the same way then just gave it a shot after a week. Took two or three goes until I was getting better results than with the spouted portafilter.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gagbotdom-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html

prices are excluding vat + delivery

@toucan: I know. but generally i'm in a rush in the morning and wouldn't have time to clean up a big mess so have been reticent to try. think tomorrow will be the day I bite the bullet.


----------



## im333 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shinsplint,

I'm in the same position. I have the Classic unpacked on the table and am trying to work out what I need to buy in terms of kit.

I thin the baskets are a good upgrade and I/we may as well go for the VST; I'm for buying once, not over and over again.

Question is, how do you decide which one you need?


----------



## CheekyB (Oct 21, 2012)

im333 said:


> Shinsplint,
> 
> I'm in the same position. I have the Classic unpacked on the table and am trying to work out what I need to buy in terms of kit.
> 
> ...


From what I understand (very little, having not yet invested in a coffee machine and still being at the research stage) it depends on a few things. Firstly, on what you want to make and how big - Latte, Cappuccino, Mocha, 8oz, 10oz, 12oz, etc etc. Secondly, it depends on the bean and how much you may need in each shot to get what tastes best to you as beans come from different sources, are roasted differently and compose a variety of blends. So for one bean or blend you may find 15g is perfect for a double shot, but for another 18g might be. Thirdly, it depends on your taste. Personally, to start off with I would go for the 15g as that is closest to the 14g for a standard double and take it from there. If you try different beans and/or blends, you may well find you use more than one basket so you can use what you feel is the most appropriate for each in order to get the best taste.

If you get a VST basket, you may find a naked portafilter useful in order to improve and perfect your technique to make the most of the basket (and the coffee!).


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Well i'm getting better with the frothing technique already, loving the cappucinos at the moment, even with pre-ground coffee









Seeing as I got a good deal on the Classic i've just done some more purchasing, from espressoservices.co.uk ...

Group head cleaning brush.

Stainless 0.3ltr jug.

Rancilio steam tube conversion kit.

Also have a decent tamper on its way from madebyknock.

Getting quite expensive this carry on lol.


----------



## im333 (Oct 19, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Well i'm getting better with the frothing technique already, loving the cappucinos at the moment, even with pre-ground coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've fitted the Sivia wand myself.

Which tamper did you get?

I'm going to wait for new baskets before I use the machine, not bothering withe the pressurised ones.

Also thinking of getting an in-line water filter to sit in the tank and a Brita jug.

The chap ay madebyknock hasn't gotten back re prices for VST baskets and appropriate tamper...I may buy elsewhere.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I ordered the 58mm tamper from madebyknock, was hoping it would arrive today.

I'm just using the larger of the two supplied baskets. The smaller one isnt really worth bothering with for me. The large one seems decent to me though (using pre ground coffee for now).

Are you just going for VST baskets straight away?



im333 said:


> I've fitted the Sivia wand myself.
> 
> Which tamper did you get?
> 
> ...


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Shinsplint - just got my classic too!!!!...Ive experimented with pressure and non pressure baskets and different tamp pressures - I think it might be to do with the amount of coffee in the basket...Ive worked out that my ideal double needs to be 13g exactly (Lavazza) My wife likes 10g...I purchased the non-pressurised baskets from Happy Donkey - They work beautifully with fresh espresso ground and produce a nice head...The 'daft' pressurized baskets are still great with slightly stale, not so fine coffee - they give a foamy head (granted, it's not a quality creme but i still enjoy it...im not that fussy....yet!! I think Gaggia have assumed that customers may not always use freshly ground beans so the plastic widget compensates and adds air to the extraction)....I second whats been said above... cheers......


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi mookielagoo,

Sounds good ! Can I ask which standard baskets you went for from Happy Donkey?? There's so many !


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Hi mookielagoo,
> 
> Sounds good ! Can I ask which standard baskets you went for from Happy Donkey?? There's so many !


Yes - I went for the HD0182 Gaggia Single Filter Basket and HD0183 Gaggia Double Filter Basket...In hindsight I wouldnt bother with the single!, I thought that my wife might use the single basket for her coffee although her 10g's worth is too much for it...I'll keep it by the sink anyway and use it to lever off the double filter from the portafilter when I want to clean the grinds into the peely bin...(maybe somebody, one day will want a single espresso!......will this obsession with coffee ever end!!!??? cheers

Mark


----------

